# Bloodline percentage



## Jmoney65985 (Apr 18, 2016)

If a male that was 75% red nose and 25% Colby pit bull and the female was 100% red nose what would be the puppies percentages. Asking for a friend before y'all start jumping down my throat


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Jmoney65985 said:


> If a male that was 75% red nose and 25% Colby pit bull and the female was 100% red nose what would be the puppies percentages. Asking for a friend before y'all start jumping down my throat


Well, there might be arguments over just what you mean by "red nose" and "bloodline" and all that, but math-wise:

Puppies would be 75 + 100 = 175.
175/2 = 87.5% rednose (on paper only! How the actual genes line up in the living dog is something we can't calculate)


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Red nose is not a bloodline, so it can't be 75% red nose. And I highly doubt it's Colby at all if the breeder claims red nose and Colby. 
So chances of your friend getting papers are slim to none. Which means your friend could have an American Bully, Am Staf, or any bull breed or bull breed mix. 

Red nose/blue nose... it's all just the color of the dogs nose. Most breeders who reference nose color, are just back yard breeders trying to sell dogs.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

No such thing as a "red nose." Has to have a bloodline and red nose is not a bloodline. 
Old Family Red Nose ApBT's are a strain, with various bloodlines. 
Also, no such thing as a pure red nose dog. That is nonsense, if you hear anyone say that, it means they have no clue what they're talking about. 
Probably other posts on it here so I won't go into details, only to say the OFRN dogs were developed by crossing the Irish Old Family Reds, now extinct, with other fighting dogs here. 
The OFRN strain preserves the qualities in them that were valued in these red dogs from Ireland. 

If The blood of the other dog is unknown, then you will never know, and the owner cannot even claim the dog to be a real ApBT. 
This is the purpose of legit pedigrees, to keep a record of the family breeding and outcrosses, to know the history behind the dogs, and where they come from.


----------



## Jmoney65985 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the post everybody I'll let him know before he starts ripping people off


----------

